# Intel gma 4500 --- How to disable V-sync`??



## package

Title says it all.
Need help, I have windows Vista and Intel gma 4500 graphic card (or accelerator).
I can't understand how to disable vertical synchronizing.


Thanks


----------



## Zatharus

This is a driver setting.  Load the Intel IGP control panel.  You _might _be able to find a setting in there.

Why do you need to disable V-sync?


----------



## TrainTrackHack

If you have up-to-date drivers enabled, all you need to so is right-click your desktop, and choose the "Graphics Properties" option, or go to the Intel GMA applet in control panel. I believe the option is under "3D options", but not sure.

Why would you need to disable it anyways? It does nothing bad, and usually people prefer having it on because it prevents tearing.


----------

